# how much muscle can you build in 1 year



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

if you train hard 5 days a week and have a grat diet plan and take a lot of protein and multivitamins and start a bit fat just wondering what someone could do in 1 year


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Impossible to answer really? In a year you can easily build a fair bit of muscle tho..


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

j-man said:


> if you train hard 5 days a week and have a grat diet plan and take a lot of protein and multivitamins and start a bit fat just wondering what someone could do in 1 year


You could add in the region of 99 pounds 50 pence


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv put 2 stone of muscle on in the past 2 year


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> 1st 2 years you sould see your best gains.how much is on the indivdual


Bull sh it.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

how long is a piece of string??


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> ok ts23 lol


Just my opinion mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't the general medical consensus (once you have finished growing) that you can average 6lbs of skeletal muscle per year?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> fair play just come across a tad harsh lol
> 
> i speak about the 1st 2 years as they seemed to be my best growth spurts so to speak.you could also add good gains as i supose is what you have done as you get later down the line in terms of knowledge diet drugs and knowing your own body.ect.


Exactly hit it on the head 100%


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Too many factors to consider to give a definitive answer.

Eat Well+Train Hard+Recovery= X amount of Muscle.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

1st year training you spend watching, learning, reading etc... iv been working out 5-6 years now and these last 2 years iv gained the most, didnt mean to sound harsh mate.


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

Just remember to lose that **** fat first..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

5 days a week is too much for me.

3 days a week is plenty.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 5 days a week is too much for me.
> 
> 3 days a week is plenty.


When bulking.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

<--------------------------------------------------------------->

THIS much IMO
​


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

OK HOW MUCH IN PROVEMENT IN THE BODY WOULD YOU SEE LIKE SHAPE AND SIZE


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Mars said:


> Isn't the general medical consensus (once you have finished growing) that you can average 6lbs of skeletal muscle per year?


Unassisted i take it? With gear i would imagine you could gain a lot more than this, maybe not year in year out but for a fair few years at least


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

DFlynn said:


> Just remember to lose that **** fat first..


Why? A small excess of body fat shouldn't hinder his muscle growth in any way what so ever, look at Lee Priest off season.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Depends on what ur taking imo


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

How long is a piece of string.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think a lot of factors make a definitive answer impossible - your age, body size, previous training, current muscle size... in general for someone who's natty and been training a couple of years something in the region of 5-10lbs of muscle per year seems about right.

Total weight gain of course is always going to be higher than muscle gain due to changes in fluid and glycogen levels as well as fat... is pretty much impossible to ever accurately assess the exact amount of muscle gain in a time period.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Training, diet, sleep, genetics, intensity,injury ALL play a part in your training......

It is IMPOSSIBLE to determine how all these things will pan out a yr in advance..

What l will say is of your determined enough then you will see a massive difference in your physique.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> How long is a piece of string.


7cm


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I've put on over 2 1/2 stone in just over 2 years.

Have done 2 500mg test cycles in that time though.

Anything is possible with AAS. Depends how far your willing to push it. My gear use has been moderate but who knows what's possible if you really go all out without a care in the world? (not that I would ever advise it)


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

DFlynn said:


> Just remember to lose that **** fat first..


Pfft! Self improvement is masturbation


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Check out PHMGs journal :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Mars said:


> Isn't the general medical consensus (once you have finished growing) that you can average 6lbs of skeletal muscle per year?


Once again this man talks sence. EVERYONE read and learn...

Of course we will have the usual "I put X stone on in 3 weeks brigade" but if you want honest sensible advice look for no more than half a stone of muscle per annum. And that is with all factors such as diet and training being correct.

lPS that is on top of teh natural muscle building and wastge as part of homeostatis (100's of lbs per year)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Once again this man talks sence. EVERYONE read and learn...
> 
> Of course we will have the usual "I put X stone on in 3 weeks brigade" but if you want honest sensible advice look for no more than half a stone of muscle per annum. And that is with all factors such as diet and training being correct.
> 
> lPS that is on top of teh natural muscle building and wastge as part of homeostatis (100's of lbs per year)


I take it that's only for non-AAS assisted people?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I take it that's only for non-AAS assisted people?


No mate that is for anybody. Granted assisted people gain faster and are more likley to attain that 6-7lb yearly target but if it were that easy to put a stone on each year assisted how come very very very few pros do it?

I dont know anyone who has put on a genuine stone of muscle year after year. Do you? if so name them and get lets have a look?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Delhi said:


> No mate that is for anybody. Granted assisted people gain faster and are more likley to attain that 6-7lb yearly target but if it were that easy to put a stone on each year assisted how come very very very few pros do it?
> 
> I dont know anyone who has put on a genuine stone of muscle year after year. Do you? if so name them and get lets have a look?


It would be impossible to keep gaining a stone every yr mate wouldnt it lets face it..

Even the top boys only max out at probably 20 stone on stage.... and surelt to fu*k they cant get much bigger now !


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Not all muscle obv but Ive put a stone on in a month or so, just learning to eat properly to gain. Might be carrying a tad more around the belly and chin, but look better in my clothes imo


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

everyone's body's is different so hard to say


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

BRONSON0404 said:


> How long is a piece of string?


Twice as long as from the middle to the end


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

newbie gains i went from 57kg to 72kg in a year, didnt really put any fat on


----------

